# Beginner lizards



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

What are some aboreal lizards/ moniters that a good for a beginner and also are akies and ridge tailed moniters the same?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

NEVERMIND


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

whats the difference between the two?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

Completely different species:
Ackies- 


Storri-


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

the ackies are biggerish, what level of licence can they be kept under?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

What state do you live in?


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

nsw


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok, the only monitors you can keep in NSW under an R1 licence are ackies, gillens, black tailed monitors, and sand monitors. Ackies and gillens would probably be best as a first monitor IMO. Be sure to do heaps of research and decide which one is right for you.


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

is it best to have aboreal enclosure for gillens or the ackies or the horazonal enclosures? is it true with the heat or basking temp difficult to to control in an aboreal set up?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

I read somewhere that gillens don't need very tall enclosures and do well in terrestrial enclosures, but I may be wrong. Ackies do well in terrestrial enclosures. Its not that hard to make a basking spot for arboreal enclosures. But yeah do plenty of research, I'm no expert.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 11, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Gillen's might be good? Ackies = V. acanthurus. Ridge tailed = V. storri (I think, correct me if I'm wrong.)


Ridge tailed monitors are not V. Storri, they are V. Acanthurus. They are the same as ackies.
[doublepost=1515658273,1515658223][/doublepost]


haydn said:


> the ackies are biggerish, what level of licence can they be kept under?


They are R1 in NSW, though the system is currently undergoing reforms. They are only slightly larger than bearded dragons, though they burrow more.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Ridge tailed monitors are not V. Storri, they are V. Acanthurus. They are the same as ackies.
> [doublepost=1515658273,1515658223][/doublepost]



OH YEAH I was thinking of spiny tailed monitors sorry @SpottedPythons


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

the ridged tailed monitors are on the R2 licence unless i have a outdated list


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

The storri (spiny tails) are but not the ackies (ridge tails) sorry about confusing you I completely got mixed up


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

yeah alittle confused lol but its all good.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

haydn said:


> yeah alittle confused lol but its all good.


Sorry about that lol. Here is the actual thingo  
Varanus storri = spiny tailed monitor - R2 licence, out of question
Varanus gilleni = pygmy mulga monitor - R1 licence, a good option
Varanus acanthurus = ridge tailed monitor - R1 licence, a good option
Varanus tristis = black headed monitor - R1 licence 
Varanus gouldii = sand monitor/goanna - R1 licence


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

lol the scientific name is on the sheet but they named it as the spiny tail monitor


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

haydn said:


> lol the scientific name is on the sheet but they named it as the spiny tail monitor


which one?


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

Varanus acanthurus


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 11, 2018)

Spiny Tailed Monitors are Ackies also.
Storrs Monitor is Varanus Storri.
[doublepost=1515660890,1515660758][/doublepost]Maybe @Smittiferous, @Stompsy or @Sheldoncooper can comment and clear the confusion Haydn.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

Apparently spiny tailed monitor is an incorrect common name for ackies? But like I said I could and probably am wrong.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 11, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Apparently spiny tailed monitor is an incorrect common name for ackies? But like I said I could and probably am wrong.


Not according to Steve Wilson. This is what their common name is in 'A Complete Guide To Reptiles Of Australia'.

If in doubt @Foozil always confirm your information in your reptile books.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok didn't know that. I guess he is probably correct, the internet is usually wrong haha. I don't have any reptile books btw


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 11, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Ok didn't know that. I guess he is probably correct, the internet is usually wrong haha. I don't have any reptile books btw


That particular book can be picked up for between $30 and $50, well worth it.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 11, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> That particular book can be picked up for between $30 and $50, well worth it.


Awesome, I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

were would i buy theses books or do they need to be ordered online etc


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 11, 2018)

EBay gumtree Amazon local 2nd hand book stores. Flea markets.. keep hunting 

Even this forum you might find some one has one to sell.. [emoji6]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 11, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Spiny Tailed Monitors are Ackies also.
> Storrs Monitor is Varanus Storri.
> [doublepost=1515660890,1515660758][/doublepost]Maybe @Smittiferous, @Stompsy or @Sheldoncooper can comment and clear the confusion Haydn.


As far as I’m aware Ackies are called ridge tailed monitors and spiny tailed monitors. I don’t know a lot about storrs monitors though as I’ve never kept them. 

As for which to get first, I would recommend Gillens as a great first monitor as they are small, easy to keep and extremely entertaining to watch, especially during feeding time. Plus if they bite, the ramifications won’t be as dire as a larger species. 

Sandies are excellent but probably not for a first monitor as their personalities can vary greatly and some will be bitey. My male thinks everything is food so gloves are worn every time we need to retrieve him from the enclosure as he’s bitten me a few times and there’s lots of blood involved. 

But as others have advised, research loads and choose whichever monitor you think you’ll be able to keep safely and with correct husbandry, but also choose something that appeals!

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## haydn (Jan 11, 2018)

i have seached for A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity but there out of stock every were, is there away i can get in pdf? planning on doing as much research as i can and have enclosures brought/ made ahead of time, can monitors have a bioactive set up or would they destroy the plants etc?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 11, 2018)

I would agree with stomps in saying gillens would be a good first monitor especially if u want arboreal. They do like it hot and relatively dry, probably not the best for a bio enclosure. Scalaris are good for a bio enclosure but probably not the best first monitor and quite expensive. And can be quite shy so u could not see them, storrs like it hot and dry also but i would go with gillens or ackies. Not that ackies are arboreal but both are easy enough to care for with a bit of research 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 12, 2018)

haydn said:


> the ridged tailed monitors are on the R2 licence unless i have a outdated list


As of now, ackies are R1. They are probably the best beginner monitor to start with, if you're going terrestrial.


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

is it difficult with aboreal sets up to control the heat? would 1.5 long x 800 high x 800 deep being a good size or should i add more to it?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 12, 2018)

1.5 what, meters?


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> 1.5 what, meters?



1.5 meters long x 800mm high x 800mm wide


----------



## GhoulGecko (Jan 12, 2018)

haydn said:


> What are some aboreal lizards/ moniters that a good for a beginner and also are akies and ridge tailed moniters the same?


Ackies are arguably the best beginner monitor so go for that one. But do lots of research first and make sure you have the time and space to keep one.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 12, 2018)

Also just want to say some can be much more bitey than others. When gillens bite they rarely draw blood but if you get an ackies that likes to bite you're gonna have a bit of blood. Thats not to say you'll always get a bitey ackies. I would say go for a gillens, but in the end its your decision.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 12, 2018)

haydn said:


> is it difficult with aboreal sets up to control the heat? would 1.5 long x 800 high x 800 deep being a good size or should i add more to it?


There's more of a gradient change with arboreal enclosures but as long as the bottom is at the correct cool temp they can pick there own area. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

ackie and gillens required heating area or basking area 45 to 65 degrees or do they need 100-120?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 12, 2018)

NO 100-120 is in Fahrenheit it has to be 45-65 degrees celcius


----------



## haydn (Jan 12, 2018)

been watch videos etc on different monitors/ lizards. Fahrenheit is for americans right?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah... we use Celcius in Australia.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 13, 2018)

haydn said:


> been watch videos etc on different monitors/ lizards. Fahrenheit is for the Dark Ages right?


FTFY


----------



## haydn (Jan 13, 2018)

whats FTFY?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

haydn said:


> whats FTFY?


(Fixed That For You).... I believe ??


----------



## haydn (Jan 13, 2018)

thanks mate


----------

